#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Χάραξη & κατασκευή κλιμακοστασίων στο εργοτάξιο

## Barracuda

Ποια μεθοδο χρησιμοποιείτε για την χαραξη τους?
Δυο που γνωριζω εγω δεν εχουν καλα αποτελεσματα, πιθανων να εχω παρανοησει κατι και πανω στο χαρτι φαινεται οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.
Υπαρχει καποιο βιβλιο που να δινει καποιες μεθοδους για χαραξη, μεταρυθμισεις κτλ?

----------


## Barracuda

Δεν κάνει, αφορά στατικό υπολογισμό.

----------


## Xάρης

Χάραξη εννοείς στο εργοτάξιο και όχι στο σχεδιαστήριο έτσι;

----------


## Efpalinos

Μήπως μπορείς να κάνεις το ερώτημα ποιο συγκεκριμένο? Κάθε σκάλα είναι λίγο πολύ μια ειδική κατασκευή καθώς εξαρτάται από τις ιδιαιτερότητες του χώρου, τη χρήση, τις διαστάσεις, τα υλικά κατασκευής, τις αρχιτεκτονικές λεπτομέρειες, ασφάλεια, κτιριοδομικό κανονισμό, κόστος, κλπ. Στον Κατάλογο Αρχιτεκτονικής Βιβλιογραφίας που δημιουργούμε θα βρεις μερικές προτάσεις για χρήσιμα βιβλία.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Υπήρχαν κάτι βιβλία του Ευγενιδείου Ιδρύματος που είχαν και την μεταρύθμιση σκάλας αν εννοείς αυτό. Τώρα αυτά γίνονται αυτόματα από τα προγράμματα. Για την επί τόπου χάραξη στο έργο τους δίνεις την λεπτομέρεια σκάλας και συνήθως στην φτιάχνουν. Αν θέλεις να την σχεδιάσεις εσύ ο ίδιος στο έργο, θα πρέπει να έχουν ετοιμάσει το κατακόρυφο καλούπι-πανί του φαναριού της σκάλας (U ή Γ) κι εκείνο της εξωτερικής περιμέτρου της. Στη συνέχεια από την κάτοψη σχεδιάζεις τα σκαλοπάτια στις κατακόρυφες επιφάνειες του καλουπιού που έχεις φτιάξει αριστερά και δεξιά. Αν δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν και το καλούπι, πάρε μου τηλέφωνο να πεταχτώ να τους την καλουπώσω.

----------


## Barracuda

Δεν ημουν πολυ σαφης. Εννοω σχεδιασμο στο χαρτι των σφηνοειδων σκαλοπατιων. Mε ποιον κανονα γινεται? Τα υπολοιπα που λες Efpalinos ας υποθεσουμε οτι τα εχουμε λυσει και εχουμε φτασει στο σημειο να σχεδιασουμε τα συγκεκριμενα σκαλοπατια.
Για μεταρυθμιση εχει και μερικα πραγματα στην οικοδομικη του Αθανασοπουλου αλλα δεν καταλαβα ποτε πως γινεται.

----------


## Efpalinos

Κάπου έχω ένα αρχείο CAD που πιθανόν να βοηθήσει. Θα το ανεβάσω για όλους στα αρχιτεκτονικά downloads.

Υ.Γ. Ανέβηκε το *αρχείο CAD* με τις κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες!

----------


## cna

Barracuda όλες οι μέθοδοι δημιουργούν πολλά περισσότερα μεταρρυθμιζόμενα από ό,τι πραγματοποιείται. Παράδειγμα σκάλα τύπου U με 16 ρίχτια θα έχει 12 μεταρρυθμιζόμενα (6 για σκάλα L). Στην πράξη όμως υλοποιείται μεταρρύθμιση μόνο στα ρίχτια που συμπίπτουν στο ημικύκλιο της γραμμής ανάβασης και όχι και στα ευθύγραμμα τμήματα όπως προτείνουν οι μέθοδοι.

----------


## Barracuda

Ευχαριστω Efpalinos αλλα δεν μας διαφωτιζει και πολυ. Μαλιστα βλεπω οτι το κλιμακοστασιο αυτο εχει καποια σκαλοπατια με μεγιστο πλατος  στην εξωτερικη πλευρα πανω απο 40-50εκ που προτεινουν διαφορες οικοδομικες.
Cna εκει στα ημικυκλια υπαρχει το προβλημα, τα υπολοιπα σαφως τα αφηνουμε αν και δεν νομιζω οτι με τον ορο μεταρυθμιση μιλαμε για το ιδιο πραγμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Κανόνας Νο1: Όλα τα πατήματα έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια διάσταση στη γραμμή ανάβασης

Κανόνας Νο2: Η ελάχιστη διάσταση άκρου πατήματος στο φανάρι της σκάλας είναι κατά τον κτηριοδομικό 7cm (βλ. πίνακα άρθρου 13 κτηριοδομικού). 

Κανόνας Νο3: Ξεκινούμε από την ελάχιστη διάσταση άκρου πατήματος στο φανάρι της σκάλας (βλ. κανόνα Νο2) και την αυξάνουμε σταδιακά μέχρι που η διάσταση στο άκρο να γίνει ίση με το πάτημα. Το σε πόσα πατήματα θα γίνει η εξομάλυνση εξαρτάται και από εμάς. Κυρίως όμως εξαρτάται από τη μορφή της σκάλας και το μέγεθος του φαναριού και τον κανόνα Νο2.

----------


## avgoust

Barracuda κοίτα http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=445 
δεν ξέρω από πνευματικά διακιώματα αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί το ευγενίδειο έχει γενικά το υλικό του για download. Δες το κι εσύ Χάρη .

----------


## Efpalinos

Ξανακοίταξα το σχέδιο Baracuda και μου φαίνεται σωστό και σύμφωνα με τισ επισημάνσεις του Χάρη από τον Κτιριοδομικό. Πολύ απλά η σκάλα είναι μεγάλη και άνετη, με πλάτος (1.38μ) και η ελάχιστη διάσταση στην άκρη ξεκινάει από 10εκ. Έλεγξα την διάσταση στη γραμμή ανάβασης και είναι σταθερή στα 33εκ. Οπότε λογικό να βγάζει μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις στη  εξωτερική όμως εφόσον τηρούνται τα άλλα που έιναι ποιο σημαντικά νομίζω πως είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Barracuda

Ευχαριστω avgoust. Θα το μελετησω. Παντως λεγοντας μεταρυθμιση εχω την εντυπωση οτι εννουμε την προωθηση καποιου κλαδου του κλιμακοστασιου ωστε η ψαθα να ειναι ομοιομορφη και να μην σχηματιζει πολλες γωνιες. Δηλαδη μεταρυθμιζουμε και ευθυγραμμες κλιμακες.
Εfpalinos πιθανων να ειναι τα 33εκ πολλα για αυτο εχει περιεργη μορφη η σκαλα. Καπου στην οικοδομικη του Αθανασοπουλου, που δεν εχω μπροστα μου τωρα, δινει το πανω οριο  καπου στα 32 η 33εκ.  αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Μεχρι σημερα εχω εφαρμοσει αυτα που περιγραφει ο Χαρης και μια μεθοδο που μοιαζει με αυτη στα pdf του avgoust αλλα παντα κατι δεν βγαινει ομορφα.

----------


## cna

> Cna εκει στα ημικυκλια υπαρχει το προβλημα, τα υπολοιπα σαφως τα αφηνουμε αν και δεν νομιζω οτι με τον ορο μεταρυθμιση μιλαμε για το ιδιο πραγμα.


Μια είναι η μεταρρύθμιση στις σκάλες και συγκεκριμένοι οι τρόποι με την οποία γίνεται. Ας αναφέρω έναν απλό τρόπο σχεδίασης σκάλας τύπου U με πλάτος 1,20μ και φανάρι 10 εκ.
1) Βρίσκουμε τον απαιτούμενο αριθμό ριχτιών με την μέθοδο της δοκιμής. Δηλαδή επιλέγουμε ρίχτι από 16,5-18εκ (για συνήθεις χρήσεις μιλάμε πάντα) και διαιρούμε το συνολικό ύψος με το ρίχτι. Στρογγυλοποιούμε το αποτέλεσμα και διαιρούμε το ύψος με τον αριθμό ριχτιών για να υπολογίσουμε το ύψος του ριχτιού. Π.χ. ύψος 3,00 και αρχική επιλογή ριχτιού 17εκ μας δίνει 17,65 ρίχτια. Αν θέλουμε εύκολη ανάβαση επιλέγουμε 18 ρίχτια οπότε το ύψος τους θα είναι 300/18=16,7εκ αλλιώς επιλέγουμε 17 ρίχτια οπότε το ύψος τους είναι 300/17=17,7εκ. 

2) Αφού υπολογίσαμε το ρίχτι βρίσκουμε το πάτημα από τον τύπο 2ρ+π=62(~64). Για το παράδειγμά μας 2Χ17,7+π=64=>π=28,6εκ.Ο συνολικός αριθμός πατημάτων είναι π=ρ-1 που σημαίνει ότι αν έχω 17 ρίχτια τα πατήματα θα είναι 16 (το τελευταίο πάτημα είναι το δάπεδο του ορόφου).

3) Υπολογίζουμε το συνολικό μήκος της σκάλας L=16(από το 2)Χπ => L=16Χ28,6=457,6εκ. Επειδή το πλάτος της σκάλας μας είναι 1,20 και η γραμμή ανάβασης σχεδιάζεται στα 60εκ από το άκρο το ημικύκλιο της σκάλας προκύπτει από κύκλο ακτίνας R=60+φ/2=60+10/2=65εκ. Το μήκος του ημικυκλίου είναι Lημ=πΧ65=3,1416Χ65=204,20εκ. Άρα το συνολικό μήκος των ευθύγραμμων σκελών της σκάλας είναι 457,6-204,2=253,4εκ. Το κάθε ευθύγραμμο τμήμα λοιπόν έχει μήκος 126,7εκ. Τώρα μπορούμε πλέον να σχεδιάσουμε την σκάλα μας.

4) Σχεδιάζουμε την γραμμή ανάβασης και στην συνέχεια την χωρίζουμε σε ίσα τμήματα μήκους ίσου με το μήκος του πατήματος. Επιλέγουμε τον αριθμό των μη μεταρρυθμιζόμενων σκαλιών (συνήθως 4 συνολικά ή 2 ανά ευθύγραμμο τμήμα). Τα σχεδιάζουμε. Ενώνουμε τα τελευταία ρίχτια των μη μεταρρυθμιζόμενων και βρίσκουμε το κέντρο του ευθύγραμμου τμήματος. Ενώνουμε το κέντρο του ευθύγραμμου τμήματος με το κέντρο του ημικυκλίου του φαναριού. Χωρίζουμε το τμήμα που ενώνει τα δύο κέντρα σε τόσα ίσα τμήματα όσα είναι τα μεταρρυθμιζόμενα *ανά σκέλος* +1. Ενώνουμε τα άκρα των τμημάτων με τα άκρα των πατημάτων πάνω στην γραμμή ανάβασης τα οποία αντιστοιχούν στα τμήματα στα οποία την είχαμε χωρίσει. Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα κι επειδή τα ρίχτια είναι μονά τον αριθμό υπάρχει ρίχτι ακριβώς στο μέσον της γραμμής ανάβασης. Το φέρνουμε ενώνοντας το άκρο του με το κέντρο του μικρού ημικυκλίου του φαναριού. Προσέχουμε ώστε το ελάχιστο πλάτος στην άκρη της σκάλας προς την μεριά του φαναριού να είναι μεγαλύτερο από 7εκ (στην ουσία προσέχουμε σκαλιά που είναι στο μέσον του ημικυκλίου). Το πόσο θα είναι το μήκος του σκαλιού στο τέλος της σκάλας (δηλ. στο τοιχείο) δεν μας αφορά.

Αυτά προς το παρόν και ελπίζω να μην έχω κάνει κάπου λάθος. Υπάρχουν άλλες 2 μέθοδοι (αν θυμάμαι καλά) για την μεταρρύθμιση αλλά απλώς αλλάζει ο τρόπος που φέρνουμε τα ρίχτια.

----------


## Barracuda

> Μια είναι η μεταρρύθμιση στις σκάλες και συγκεκριμένοι οι τρόποι με την οποία γίνεται.


Βλεπεις οτι τελικα δεν μιλαμε για το ιδιο πραγμα.
Μεταρρυθμιση ονομαζουμε και την προωθηση ενος κλαδου οπως ανεφερα πιο πανω για αισθητικους περισσοτερο λογους. Προσεχωντας απλα με το ματι να μην ξεπερναμε το ελαχιστο πλατος της σφηνας μπορει να πετυχουμε μια λειτουργικη σκαλα αλλα το αισθητικο αποτελεσμα εξαρταται απο το ματι του καθενος  αν δεν υπαρχει καποια συγκεκριμενη μεθοδος οπως αυτη που παραθεσε ο avgoust.

----------


## cna

Συνάδελφε δεν θα επιμείνω περαιτέρω μιας και η μέθοδος που παρέθεσα είναι μια εκ των μεθόδων που ανέβασε ο avgoust γραμμένη με πιο απλά λόγια. Ακόμα και να προωθήσεις κάποιον κλάδο θα αναγκαστείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια από τις μεθόδους (οι οποίες είναι συγκεκριμένες) αν θέλεις να έχεις άρτια σχεδιασμένη κλίμακα. Θα σου πω πχ πως η μέθοδος που παρέθεσα χρησιμοποιείται και για σκάλες τύπου L με μικρές διαφοροποιήσεις. Στην πράξη όμως αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι η μεταρρύθμιση να μην ξεκινά από το 2ο ή 4ο ίσιο πάτημα αλλά εκεί που ξεκινά το ημικύκλιο. Αυτό όμως δεν βασίζεται σε καμία μέθοδο μεταρρύθμισης. Ξεφεύγουμε από τους κανόνες γιατί είναι δύσκολο να εφαρμόσει το σχέδιο ο μάστορας, γιατί ζαλίζεται ο πελάτης όταν την βλέπει στο σχέδιο, γιατί...γιατί... . Πάντως στην σχολή στο μάθημα της αρχιτεκτονικής τέτοιες κλίμακες όπως η τελευταία που αναφέρω δεν γίνονταν αποδεκτές...

----------


## maximos75

Συνάδελφοι επειδή κατά τη προσωπική μου άποψη η μελέτη και κατασκευή των κλιμάκων στα οικοδομικά έργα τις περισσότερες φορές περνάει σε δεύτερη μοίρα αν και θεωρώ ότι παρουσιάζουν τις μεγαλύτερες κατασκευαστικές δυσκολίες & απαιτήσεις, ίσως θα έπρεπε να ανεβάσουμε ένα εγχειρίδιο καλής πρακτικής  πάνω στο αντικείμενο της κατασκευής τους, λ.χ με σχέδια πραγματικών ξυλοτύπων που δεν υπάρχουν σχεδόν καθόλου στη βιβλιογραφία, συμβουλές επι τόπου χάραξης στο εργοτάξιο, φωτογραφίες κοκ. Ακόμα και προσωπικές σημειώσεις ή συμβουλές που έχουμε να μοιραστούμε τόσο οι παλαιότεροι και εμπειρότεροι συνάδελφοι αλλά και οι πιο νέοι θα ήταν εξαιρετικά χρήσιμες για όλους μας.  Με την ευκαιρία αυτή ανεβάζω στα downloads ορισμένες ενδιαφέρουσες σημειώσεις που βρήκα κατά την περιήγηση μου στο διαδίκτυο. :Χαρούμενος: 

ΥΓ. Έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα να ανεβάσω το link στα downloads και θα πρέπει να ρωτήσω το διαχειριστή τι φταίει . Παρόλα αυτά σας το στέλνω και εδώ : 

http://betoniii.teiser.panagop.com/ematerial.aspx

Όλα τα αρχεία που ανεβάζετε στα Downloads πρέπει πρώτα να εγκριθούν από τους διαχειριστές πριν γίνουν ορατά σ' όλους.
Οι σύνδεσμοι προς διάφορους ιστοτόπους είναι προτιμότερο να ανεβαίνουν στην ενότητα "Σύνδεσμοι".
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Δες κι *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------


## maximos75

Συνάδελφοι συγνώμη εάν επανέλαβα το ίδιο θέμα, καθώς δεν έκανα αναλυτική αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ, για τους λόγους που ανέφερα όμως πιστεύω  πως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να το χωρίσουμε σε 3 βασικές κατηγορίες :

α. *Ορθή και κατά το δυνατόν ομαλή χάραξη.* Εδώ θα μπορούσαν να ανεβούν χρήσιμες βιβλιογραφικές παραπομπές, σημειώσεις κτλ

β. *Στατική προσομοίωση* & *επίλυση*. Εδώ θα μπορούσαν να συζητηθούν θέματα ορθής και εσφαλμένης προσομοίωσης , πχ. κατά τη χρήση ΕΖ όταν ο ξυλότυπος είναι δύσκολο να διαμορφωθεί κτλ , βασικοί και δευτερεύοντες οπλισμοί που χρησιμοποιούνται, τρόποι αγκύρωσης στα γειτνιάζοντα δομικά στοιχεία πχ. σε τοιχεία , κεκλιμένες δοκούς, μεσοδόκαρα  κτλ 

γ. *Κατασκευαστικές πρακτικές* & *σκυροδέτηση*. Μεταφορά του ξυλοτύπου στο εργοτάξιο, καλούπια , πορεία σκυροδέτησης , χρόνος ξεκαλουπώματος, λεπτομέρειες αναμονών π.χ. στη βάση της πλάκας του ισογείου που ξεκινάει η σκάλα , ή σε υπερκείμενο όροφο κτλ όπου θα μπορούσαν να ανεβούν χαρακτηριστικές φώτο, προσωπικές εμπειρίες ή/και σημειώσεις του κάθε συναδέλφου κ.α. Ειδικά για τους νέους & άπειρους συναδέλφους νομίζω η ενότητα αυτή θα ήταν η πλέον χρήσιμη καθώς τα θέματα προσομοίωσης λίγο πολύ μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν αλλά η εφαρμογή μετέπειτα στο εργοτάξιο είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τους φανεί βουνό.

----------


## Xάρης

Το β) και έχει συζητηθεί περισσότερο από τ' άλλα αλλά και έχει δοθεί βιβλιογραφία για όποιον επιθυμεί να εντρυφήσει.

Σχετικά με το α), εννοείς τον αρχιτεκτονικό σχεδιασμό ή τη μεταφορά του σχεδίου στο εργοτάξιο;

Για το γ) έχω να πω ότι για αναμονές, χρόνους ξεκαλουπώματος και διαδικασίες σκυροδέτησης, ισχύει ό,τι ισχύει γενικώς για τα θέματα αυτά.
Ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμες θα ήταν φωτογραφίες που θα ανέβαζαν συνάδελφοι.

----------


## maximos75

Αγαπητέ Χάρη στο α) εννοώ την χάραξη κατά την αρχιτεκτονική σύνθεση. Η μεταφορά του σχεδίου στο εργοτάξιο αφορά πιστεύω την 3η κατηγορία όπου αναφέρομαι γενικότερα στις καλές πρακτικές μέτρησης και καλούπωσης των κλιμακοστασίων , συχνά λάθη που γίνονται και πως να αποφεύγονται , κτλ. Γι'αυτό ανέφερα και στο προηγούμενο ποστ ότι η εφαρμογή είναι σαφώς δυσκολότερη από τη θεωρία, εξαιτίας και της πολύπλοκης πολλές φορές γεωμετρίας του φορέα.

----------


## Xάρης

Για την χάραξη οδηγός μας είναι ο Κτιριοδομικός στον οποίο θα προσέθετα την εξίσωση:
π+υ=0,45m
όπου
π = πάτημα
υ = ύψος (ρίχτι)
Όσο πλησιέστερα το άθροισμα τους στα 0.45m, τόσο πιο άνετη είναι η κατάβαση της σκάλας.

Επίσης, το ιδανικό άθροισμα για το π+2*υ είναι νομίζω το 0,62m. 
Εξαρτάται πάντα από το ύψος του χρήστη της σκάλας.
Ο Κτηριοδομικός ορίζει ότι πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ 0,60m και 0,65m.

Καλύτερα όμως η ανάρτηση αυτή και η συζήτηση για τα αρχιτεκτονικά της σκάλας να μεταφερθεί στη θεματική υποκατηγορία του ΓΟΚ-ΝΟΚ-Κτηριοδομικός.

Εξάλλου, οι διατάξεις αυτές δεν αφορούν μόνο σκάλες από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, αλλά από οποιοδήποτε υλικό/υλικά κατασκευής.

----------


## maximos75

Επειδή το έψαξα νομικά και θα  ήθελα και τη δική σας γνώμη πάνω στο ζήτημα, του αν ο μηχανικός οφείλει να γνωρίζει τη διαδικασία ορθής μορφοποίησης των ξυλοτύπων (καλούπωμα) ειδικά σε φορείς με ιδιαιτερότητες όπως τα κλιμακοστάσια ή αν οι ευθύνες του περιορίζονται μόνο στη ορθή χάραξη και σχεδίαση πριν τη κατασκευή ώστε να δώσει το σχέδιο με σαφήνεια στο καλουπατζή, ο οποίος στη συνέχεια θα προχωρήσει στις απαραίτητες εργασίες που θα επιθεωρηθούν τελικώς από το μηχανικό.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο μηχανικός δεν είναι εργοδηγός, ούτε τεχνίτης (καλουπατζής, σιδεράς κ.λπ.).
Οφείλει όμως να γνωρίζει τους κανόνες της τέχνης και της επιστήμης.
Οφείλει να προτείνει και να δίνει λύσεις στα προβλήματα που εμφανίζονται.
Γι αυτό και είμαστε σε μια διαδικασία συνεχούς μάθησης και επιμόρφωσης, μεταξύ άλλων και από τις συναναστροφές μας μ' όλους τους επαγγελματίες (και όχι μόνο) με τους οποίους με τον άλφα ή βήτα τρόπο συνεργαζόμαστε.

Οι ευθύνες όμως του μηχανικού δεν μπορεί και δεν είναι απεριόριστες. 
Την ευθύνη του ορθού καλουπώματος την έχει το συνεργείο των καλουπατζήδων.
Οι ευθύνες του επιβλέποντα μηχανικού περιορίζονται στον έλεγχο των καλουπιών.

----------


## Kostas2002

Συμφωνώ με Χάρη..

----------


## maximos75

Και εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σας αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, ο μηχανικός οφείλει να ακολουθεί την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία περι κινητών εργοταξίων σε συνδυασμό με διάφορα άλλα ΠΔ, πιστεύω όμως ότι θα έπρεπε στα Πολυτεχνεία να υπάρχει ένα μάθημα σχετικά με καλές πρακτικές τέχνης και επιστήμης ώστε ο νέος μηχανικός και όχι μόνο να εξοικειώνεται γρηγορότερα με τη "γλώσσα" και τις "διαδικασίες" των συνεργείων και λοιπών ομάδων που εμπλέκονται στη κατασκευή.

----------


## maximos75

Αγαπητέ Χάρη παρήγγειλα μέσω του Ιδρύματος Ερευνών το μικρό μελέτημα περί κλιμάκων οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος του καθ.Σπυρόπουλου και πράγματι είναι πολύ καλό και νομίζω πλήρες.

----------

